# Cardoza Creations Hand Held Bow Scale model 790



## Rockin' Gramps (Mar 14, 2008)

Little help from any of you who own/use a Cardoza Creations Hand Held Bow Scale (model 790)

Once you have drawn / returned the bow to it's static condition, which side/part of the "indicator" do you get your reading from? 

Let's say FWD is the indicator side closest to the string loop holder and AFT is closest to the 15 lb marking. The indicator itself covers about a 5lb span on the scale so getting an accurate reading could be tough.

I searched for a web site to ask the company, but it appears they got into some financial issues and may have went out of business. 

By no means is this any kind of a make or breaker for me but I am curious if anyone knows.

Thanks, RG


----------

